# RB26 compared to the VQ38DETT????



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

I mean I always wonder why the couldn't nissan have out the RB26 into the Fairlady(300zxtt) instead if the VQ30DETT. 

I would like to think that every one agrees that the RB26DETT was a better motor than the VG30DETT. 

Although the new GT-R is putting some good numbers down from factory, would you guys have rather seen a re-engineered version of an I-6 instead of a V6??????????

DISCUSS


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

swing lo said:


> I mean I always wonder why the couldn't nissan have out the RB26 into the Fairlady(300zxtt) instead if the VQ30DETT.
> 
> I would like to think that every one agrees that the RB26DETT was a better motor than the VG30DETT.
> 
> ...



The VG30DETT is better used for weight distribution, the RB26 is too long and would make the Z32 too front heavy. I personally think the VG30DETT is a better engine then the RB26...here in the US we are seeing 700+HP out of stock bottom end VG30s and 1200+WHP out of fully built VG30s...thats every bit as good as the RB26 + with the VG30 you have the extra displacement to spool the turbos and provide a stronger powerband.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

i think the VG38 will be a big hit in the future. anyway the rb26 series came out 15 years ago.


----------



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

lets hope so^

but the I-6 platform has proven itself time and time again. I think they should have built a new I-6 similar that could withstand big numbers like the 2JZ-GTE......IMO.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

RPM!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's VR38DETT, it's not a VQ engine.

I was tempted to build a Z32, but the VG30DETT requires just as much restoration as an old RB26, and it's a nightmare to work on. But god knows I thought of it - easy extra 400cc, versus a $15K OS Giken kit.

The Z32 was actually intended to be the new GT-R, but they couldn't get the ATTESA to fit. So it went into the Skyline platform.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

they basically had atessa, hicas etc andthe z32 vg30dett in the mid-4 concept...

the skyline got rb26 with attessa ets and hicas, z32 got the vg engine and hicas. 

things would be pretty different now if there was only a mid-4 and no z32 or gtr skyline eh

The NISSAN MID4 Prototypes


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

The main advantage the RB has over the VG is the fact that its much easier to work on. Other then that both engines make similar power and have similar potential. 

I belive the new VR38 will be better then both.


----------



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

RedBeauty84ZX said:


> The main advantage the RB has over the VG is the fact that its much easier to work on. Other then that both engines make similar power and have similar potential


I'm just wondering why the 300zx wasn't a big hit in japan and why the performance R&D on the VG30DETT isn't anywhere near what the RB26 is.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

I wouldn't say it wasn't a big hit. It was built until 2003 afaik.
One reason is prolly, that it was not often utilized as a race car, thus it was never as popular as a Skyline GT-R.
From what I've read it must have good potential:



> The JUN-BLITZ Bonneville Z32 holds the E/BMS class land speed record of 419.84 km/h (260.87 mph) set at the 1991 Bonneville Speed Trial. The vehicle was built as a partnership between JUN Auto and BLITZ. This record remains unbroken.


Its more of a cruiser than in any case. Personally I believe one reason is also that most of the Z32 drivers are past their 40s


----------



## RedBeauty84ZX (Jun 27, 2007)

swing lo said:


> I'm just wondering why the 300zx wasn't a big hit in japan and why the performance R&D on the VG30DETT isn't anywhere near what the RB26 is.


I'd say the performance and R&D is very similar between the two. It sold more units then the RX-7/Supra/GTR in Japan....don't see how it wasnt a hit. Remember the Z32 was built from 1989-2000 in Japan..11 years is an AWFUL long production run. As far as the ability of the car and engine...its highly under rated. 

I don't think theirs any GTRs that have gone this fast:









And contray to popular belief the engine is just as bullet proof as the Rb26...plenty of people have made and are making 600+RWHP on the stock bottem ends. And fully built we are seeing 1000+WHP cars now.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is Nissan own view on the VQ engine:
NISSAN MOTORSPORTS | SPECIAL : RACING VQ

All-Japan GT Championship: Skyline GT-R
Nissan mounted a 3.0-liter V6 twin-turbo engine (VQ30DETT) in the Skyline GT-R entered in the All-Japan Grand Touring Car Championship (JGTC), a popular event in Japan. Aspiration restrictions, based on a restricter, were imposed. Entered in the top category, the GT-R demonstrated outstanding reliability and stability for the second year. From the very first race of the 2003 season, GT-R had five consecutive podium finishes.

Capacity: 2987 cc
Maximum output: 485 ps (min) / 5600 rpm
Maximum torque: 75 Kgm (min) / 4000 rpm
Fuel/ignition system: ECCS/NDIS
Turbo charger: Twin turbo

Notice the low rpm for both max power and torque.


----------



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

RedBeauty84ZX said:


> I'd say the performance and R&D is very similar between the two. It sold more units then the RX-7/Supra/GTR in Japan....don't see how it wasnt a hit. Remember the Z32 was built from 1989-2000 in Japan..11 years is an AWFUL long production run. As far as the ability of the car and engine...its highly under rated.
> 
> 
> And contray to popular belief the engine is just as bullet proof as the Rb26...plenty of people have made and are making 600+RWHP on the stock bottem ends. And fully built we are seeing 1000+WHP cars now.


I think a lot of people look at the fact that you have to buy a tad bit more for the DOHC v6 motors and that adds u quickly but if you have the cash than it's irrelevant.

I would love to have a Z32 with an RB26, I think it would be the perfect set-up provided the weight balance was spot on.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think the only other car an RB26 belongs in is a 240z 

I had a VG30DET in my old 300 and it was a great engine, Very well built and was a doddle to work on, The later 300ZX is kinda crammed in a bit though...

I would say V6 helps with weight distribution but mechanically more complex (4 cams, long belt run, 2 heads ect) while I6 is smooth and sounds better. The V6 can suffer from boiling the fuel in the injector rail too, The turbo 300 had a cooling fan to help with this.

I have sometimes toyed with the idea of using a nissan V8 in my GTSt... Would sound nice and make good torque... Ill never do it though... Its just not the same.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wouldn't call the RB26 bulletproof, but then again, I've had the worst luck ever with my engine...


----------

